# Great scents I tried from 3 new suppliers



## moca (Aug 2, 2007)

I pretty much have been using the same 6 or 7 suppliers for FO since I started soaping.  This year I was looking around for names for one of our new puppies and found three new companies that I ordered from.  Here is what I found that I liked from these companies.

Fragrance Oil Heaven-I ordered 3 or 4 oils but have only made HP soap with two of them.   I made a batch of Yuzu and a batch of Crystal Lime Kisses.  Both held up well in HP soap.  Crystal Lime Kisses is my favorite scent this summer.  Wow, it is wonderful.  I can't get enough of it.  I have already gone through a whole pound and am getting ready to place another.  I also made a batch of salt bars out of this.  I have been using this everyday.  I wish I could take more than two showers a day.  I have too many scents that I like using. 

Backwoods Fragrances-I bought Lemon Tart, Breeze in the Keys, Honey Gingerbread, Pumpkin Cornbread, Tropical Fusion, Tropical Tango, and Cucumber Mint.  I have made all of these in HP soap (except for the cucumber mint) and they did well.  Pumpkin Cornbread, Honey Gingerbread, and Tropical Fusion all discolored but from reading other reviews I had expected this.  Breeze in the Keys, Lemon Tart, and Tropical Tango were all great sellers for me this summer, Breeze in the Keys beating the other two out.  My favorite is Tropical Tango.   I hope to get the Cucumber Mint in soap soon.  Many of my customers love cucumber, it just isn't one of my favorite.  I did make it in body butter and it sold out at my last show.  I keep telling myself that even if it is a scent I don't like, my customers may.  I love fruits and foods.  Can't stand florals.  I hate pouring them.  I always seem to get a headache.

Just Scent-They have a wonderful selection of oils.  Most of them are good for bath and body and wax.  I have ordered about 20 scents frm them.  These are the ones that worked really well in my HP soap (I underlined the ones that discolored):  Captivatingly Current, Funky Monkey, Cherry Limeade, Pumpkin Vanilla Creme, Aqua, Exhale, Lilac, Chestnuts and Brown Sugar, Buttercream Crunch.  Pink Bobmshell and Lemon Magnolia were pretty good, just not as strong as the others.  My favorite was Mojito Cocktail but it wasn't a great seller in soap.  Only sold a few bars this summer.


----------



## soapbuddy (Aug 2, 2007)

I've ordered from these companies before.
Thanks for the heads up.  

Irena


----------

